# Do you feel better at Night?



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

My answer is 'Depends' because Daytime is pretty chaotic for me but Nighttime tends to be too until after Midnight. When I'm able to just settle down, I do feel better at night than during the day unless I'm really tired from the day. I just think that once everyone around here has gone to bed, its more peaceful since I'm an introvert. Having to deal with my baby sister & other people drains me.


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

Depends.

I'm usually occupied accomplishing nothing during the daytime. But at night I can sit in a quiet house and think... Which isn't always a good thing.

So it depends on what happened during the day.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Compared to the day? Much better.

No people around.. it's dark.. quietness.. the world around me is asleep..


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Hrm :l day time I am stressed and night time I'm depressed.


----------



## rosa1992 (Mar 7, 2012)

kinda.. but not really... i start thinking and i hate it.. :l


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

I love the night time, I'm an night owl and feel more comfortable then.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I love the night


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yessums. Everything feels still at night, even time.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

Most of the time. It's a lot more quiet and peaceful.


----------



## adamac (Feb 1, 2012)

I feel safer and more comfortable in dark places, for example in a classroom if the lights get turned off I feel so much better.


----------



## 67budp (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm a day person. Blue sky and the sun energize me as if I were a plant or something. Night time makes me feel alone. I do feel that I look my best late at night for some reason.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Not especially. I usually feel bored unless I'm drinking or if there's something good on tv. I used to prefer it, but now I don't xD


----------



## Akili (Feb 5, 2012)

We only come out at night, the days are much too bright.

I don't know why, but I just feel a lot more confident and alert, while at the same time less anxious, at night.



adamac said:


> I feel safer and more comfortable in dark places, for example in a classroom if the lights get turned off I feel so much better.


Same.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I feel worse because I know ill have to sleep soon, which usually takes me a few hours if I do manage.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

jJoe said:


> I feel worse because I know ill have to sleep soon, which usually takes me a few hours if I do manage.


getting on?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes usually, its much more peaceful.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Depends on my mood.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I figured the majority would pick 'Yes' because it is a rather peaceful time for most unless you work 3rd shift, afraid of the dark or something.


----------



## sillysally (Mar 8, 2012)

*No*

At night, when i lay on my bed i remember some annoying things and sometimes cry myself to sleep. At least before closing my eyes i feel much better.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I love the night time and hate the day time. It must be my SA because in day light I feel exposed, whereas night time I feel hidden. There is something about the coldness and the darkness that gives me more energy. I would go jogging at midnight if it wasn't dangerous.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

The night's alright but I like the early morning much more (given that I'm well-rested). It can be just as peaceful/calm as the night, although it's somewhat brighter. I like knowing that the entire day's ahead of me and it's such a nice time to go out for a walk. And I usually associate the nighttime with working on my homework so it's hard to feel better then.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I feel so much better at night. I guess it has to do with how it looks outside at night and that's when my parents usually spend time in the living room watching t.v. lol :b I just love it during the night. It's so much better. I think it looks really nice outside at night.


----------



## Jared13 (Mar 8, 2012)

I feel amazing in the morning... i get up, check on my Tarantulas 
head to the kitchen and make my Pre-workout supplement, bump some beats (Eminem, Royce da 5'9, Yelawolf, Slaughterhouse)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Generally I'm a night person. But something that happened in the day could have affected how I feel at night. Depends.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/feel-worse-at-night-161166/

^^^ No way, I feel worse at night. Gives me more time to think about how much my life sucks :rain


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

most of the last 10 years I don't sleep at night,,,, yesterday I started to go to bed at 6 A.M.!!!! 

in the last few years I started to feel that sun-light hurts me,,, don't know why,,, don't enjoy sleeping at night,,,, 

BTW, I sleep less than others!!!!!


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah. I like it when everyone is asleep and I can sit on the computer and relax without any worries or stress. Then I go to bed and listen to my iPod and relax.  It's the mornings I hate.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Shadow2009 said:


> Yeah. I like it when everyone is asleep and I can sit on the computer and relax without any worries or stress. Then I go to bed and listen to my iPod and relax.  It's the mornings I hate.


 wisH I can relax!!! ,,,,,,,, :no


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Shadow2009 said:


> Yeah. I like it when everyone is asleep and I can sit on the computer and relax without any worries or stress. Then I go to bed and listen to my iPod and relax.  It's the mornings I hate.


Haha, that sounds just like me. I'll stay on the computer until like 11:30 p.m. at night then get off of it and lay on my bed listening to my ipod. :b I thought I was the only one that did that. I have a weird way of doing things.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

When I'm having an "episode" or rough patch, I feel much, much worse at night. Normally I feel OK.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah because that's when I don't go out. I go out in the mornings or during the day time.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Night is worse for me, but not when I'm on the laptop or with friends, but when I'm about to go bed, and everything flows into my mind about my condition, it's quite upsetting at times.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

shelbster18 said:


> Haha, that sounds just like me. I'll stay on the computer until like 11:30 p.m. at night then get off of it and lay on my bed listening to my ipod. :b I thought I was the only one that did that. I have a weird way of doing things.


Lol, I can't sleep without my iPod. I usually lie on my stomach and then wake up at like 5am with my battery dead and my earphones tangled all around my arms and neck, haha.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Definitely. The morning can feel hopeless for me, but when night comes around my thoughts are more positive. I used to stay up all night and sleep all day one summer, but I don't want to ever do that again.


----------

